# Help! Need a clean TCD746320 image.



## ShawnAker

I'd like to try a clean image on my Premiere because I feel there is corruption on my HD. It continues to have issues.

I've done a pretty indepth HD test, and nothing is wrong with it and I continue to have issues.

Figured I'd try a clean image.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ggieseke

ShawnAker said:


> I'd like to try a clean image on my Premiere because I feel there is corruption on my HD. It continues to have issues.
> 
> I've done a pretty indepth HD test, and nothing is wrong with it and I continue to have issues.
> 
> Figured I'd try a clean image.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


PM sent.


----------



## RAULETO

Would you mind sharing it?


----------



## ggieseke

RAULETO said:


> Would you mind sharing it?


PM sent.


----------



## bristle_splitter

Would this image work with the dvrBars program to get my other premiere up and running (stuck on welcome screen) with either a new drive or the corrupted drive. I could "reload" it then run a clear & delete everything to get back to a good unit. Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Teeps

bristle_splitter said:


> Would this image work with the dvrBars program to get my other premiere up and running (stuck on welcome screen) with either a new drive or the corrupted drive. I could "reload" it then run a clear & delete everything to get back to a good unit. Any help would be appreciated...


I used dvrbars to load a 758 image (same source) on a new hdd.
Original hdd failed after about 2.5 years of service.

There is nothing to lose, but time, by reloading a fresh image on the old drive.


----------



## ggieseke

bristle_splitter said:


> Would this image work with the dvrBars program to get my other premiere up and running (stuck on welcome screen) with either a new drive or the corrupted drive. I could "reload" it then run a clear & delete everything to get back to a good unit. Any help would be appreciated...


PM sent.


----------



## rob4crib

ShawnAker said:


> I'd like to try a clean image on my Premiere because I feel there is corruption on my HD. It continues to have issues.
> 
> I've done a pretty indepth HD test, and nothing is wrong with it and I continue to have issues.
> 
> Figured I'd try a clean image.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi, I ran into some issues doing a MFS copy on a TCD746320 and lost my backup image can anybody help with a TCD746320 Image?
Thanks for any help


----------



## ggieseke

rob4crib said:


> Hi, I ran into some issues doing a MFS copy on a TCD746320 and lost my backup image can anybody help with a TCD746320 Image?
> Thanks for any help


PM sent.


----------



## Big-Art

I just Picked up a premiere 500 and it wont boot I think it is a corupted HD causing the Problem as GParted sees the drive as totaly unpartisioned. 
When I try to start it up it gets to stage two just a few min more and stays there.

Thanks for all of your help.

Art


----------



## ggieseke

Big-Art said:


> I just Picked up a premiere 500 and it wont boot I think it is a corupted HD causing the Problem as GParted sees the drive as totaly unpartisioned.
> When I try to start it up it gets to stage two just a few min more and stays there.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> Art


PM sent. Most tools like GParted don't understand the TiVo drive structure so they report them as unpartitioned.


----------



## drummerben

My Tivo (TCD746320) is also stuck on a welcome screen loop. Would you mind sharing the clean image with me, as well?


----------



## ggieseke

drummerben said:


> My Tivo (TCD746320) is also stuck on a welcome screen loop. Would you mind sharing the clean image with me, as well?


PM sent.


----------



## drummerben

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out.


----------



## bristle_splitter

Thank you for the link, I think I got it figured out now... I also wanted to do a backup of my working TCD750500, but an error comes up "insufficient memory". There is about 150GB of free space but still no go with either method. I dont think the image would the image be larger than that, I seen other people on here able to back up the 500GB version - any ideas???


----------



## reykroona

If possible, can someone send me a link for the TCD746320 image as well?

My premiere was stuck on the welcome screen so I pulled the drive and ran the WD diagnostics which said it was bad. So I bought a new drive on eBay that was supposed to be prepped and imaged, but now it goes into a reboot loop. So I want to try to re-image it and see if that fixes it.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dlarf01

I also got a new hard drive but something got screwed up during the copy process and I just need a clean image to load onto the drive. Can someone send me a link to download the clean image for a TCD746320 please? Thank you.


----------



## dizza

I'd welcome a copy of that image as well. My tivo has been jumping around during playback and in some cases will just lock up during playback. Thinking that a reboot might help out, I rebooted and was welcomed to a tivo stuck on the boot up screen. 

I pulled the drive and ran the WD tools on it, which said it found a couple of bad blocks. I'd like to try to image it again and see what can be done. If that doesn't work, guess I'll be buying a new drive and saying goodbye to all of my recordings.


----------



## Teeps

dizza said:


> I pulled the drive and ran the WD tools on it, which said it found a couple of bad blocks. I'd like to try to image it again and see what can be done. If that doesn't work, guess I'll be buying a new drive and saying goodbye to all of my recordings.


Don't waste your time, the drive is dead for TiVo use.

The drive in my XL4 lasted just 2 years before the same thing happened.
I too, thought the drive could be saved... but it didn't work for long.


----------



## ptjw

Hard drive just died, looking for an image to put on the new one. Can anyone help?


----------



## unitron

ptjw said:


> Hard drive just died, looking for an image to put on the new one. Can anyone help?


You'll need to use DvrBARS, so go read that thread and ask there and I'm sure someone will hook you up.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## pats1sox

My Tivo Premiere stopped working last weekend. I've bought a new 2TB drive but need an image to load onto the new drive. Would someone be able to share an image with me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shappyss

Anyone have a working image for Tcd746320?


----------



## unitron

pats1sox said:


> My Tivo Premiere stopped working last weekend. I've bought a new 2TB drive but need an image to load onto the new drive. Would someone be able to share an image with me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Read this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10459941#post10459941


----------



## unitron

shappyss said:


> Anyone have a working image for Tcd746320?


Read this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10459941#post10459941


----------



## shappyss

thank you. My drive is dead so I can't get an image from it. I posted over there too. Hopefully someone will have a clean image Tcd746320 so I can use DvrBARS.


----------



## shappyss

Thank you. Got it!


----------



## JuanTeva

Do you still have that clean image? Mind sharing it again?


----------



## bill875

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


I too would love to have access to download the image so I can recover my Premier with my Roamio Plus 1TB drive, since that now has a 3TB drive.

Thank you!!!


----------



## spackidagoosh

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Do you still have the TCD746320 image available.


----------



## Restlessmonkey

Would be interested. 
Thanks


----------



## Restlessmonkey

Thanks for the info


----------



## spackidagoosh

Thanks.. Can the image be used to copy onto a larger disk? 1tb,2tb, or 4tb? If so do I need to do anything special?


----------



## spackidagoosh

I got it onto a 2tb drive and it boots up and works perfectly. How can I tell if it is using all available 2tb of space? Says it can record 48 hours of HD or 408 hours of SD


EDIT: I got it worked out. Burned the JMFS disk to DVD, plugged Tivo HD into pc with external docking station and ran the drive expansion option. 348 Hours of HD and 2700 hours of SD. Not bad.


----------



## ic3man

I am also needing the TCD746320 image if it is available.


----------



## baltimorebrett

I too need the image for the TiVo Tcd746320. Please share it with me if you would. I am pretty sure my drive died and naturally it's the one I don't have the image of


----------



## unitron

Best place to ask for a 746 image probably remains this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

which is about the software you'll need to write that image to a hard drive.


----------



## splintersam

I'm also looking for an image for the TCD746320 if any one has it. I've been trying to copy the image I have onto a new drive, but I can't get jmfs to recognize it as a Tivo drive. I'm running out of space on my other Tivo and time to fix it before I leave on a trip Tuesday, so for now I'm cutting my program losses and just looking for an image to start over. Thanks


----------



## Budman2834

My 746320 HD crashed. I have a 750500 also. Can I use the 750500 Image to restore a new 2TB HD in my 746320?


----------



## ggieseke

Budman2834 said:


> My 746320 HD crashed. I have a 750500 also. Can I use the 750500 Image to restore a new 2TB HD in my 746320?


I ran my XL on an Elite image for several months, but it's probably best to use the correct software. Check your PMs for a link to a 746320 image.


----------



## MichaelCiv

Would anyone please be kind enough to share an image for the TCD46320? My drive died today, trying to replace asap! Thanks guys!


----------



## ggieseke

MichaelCiv said:


> Would anyone please be kind enough to share an image for the TCD46320? My drive died today, trying to replace asap! Thanks guys!


PM sent.


----------



## theroar84

Any tips for finding that 746 image that can bring her back to life?

Thanks for your time.

Mike


----------



## unitron

theroar84 said:


> Any tips for finding that 746 image that can bring her back to life?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, look up the page a few posts 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10708341#post10708341


----------



## ggieseke

theroar84 said:


> Any tips for finding that 746 image that can bring her back to life?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Mike


PM sent.


----------



## Allen King

Looking to also upgrade a failing hard drive. Would like to get an TCD746320 image file.

Much Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Allen King said:


> Looking to also upgrade a failing hard drive. Would like to get an TCD746320 image file.
> 
> Much Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Allen King

ggieseke

Can't post a pm return thanks yet only one post of ten. Well two now..

Thanks 

Allen


----------



## unixagent

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Care to share that image please?


----------



## ggieseke

unixagent said:


> Care to share that image please?


PM sent.


----------



## ChipStewart

I need an image too. Would anyone be willing to share?

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

ChipStewart said:


> I need an image too. Would anyone be willing to share?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## hoss

Looking for the TCD746320 Image also.

Anybody have a link? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

hoss said:


> Looking for the TCD746320 Image also.
> 
> Anybody have a link? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ChipStewart

Greg -

Thanks so much for the image. I really appreciate the help - especially from such a TiVo guru. Unfortunately, still no joy. I used DVRBars to install the image, then JMFS to expand the drive, but all I got was "Welcome! Starting up . . ."

I then disabled PUIS, and re-did everything. Still, I get "Welcome! Starting up . . ."

I've tried the kickstart codes, but they don't seem to run. I do get the lights, hit "Pause", type the code, then the blue light, but still nothing more than "Welcome! Starting up . . ."

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Chip Stewart


----------



## ggieseke

ChipStewart said:


> Greg -
> 
> Thanks so much for the image. I really appreciate the help - especially from such a TiVo guru. Unfortunately, still no joy. I used DVRBars to install the image, then JMFS to expand the drive, but all I got was "Welcome! Starting up . . ."
> 
> I then disabled PUIS, and re-did everything. Still, I get "Welcome! Starting up . . ."
> 
> I've tried the kickstart codes, but they don't seem to run. I do get the lights, hit "Pause", type the code, then the blue light, but still nothing more than "Welcome! Starting up . . ."
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chip Stewart


Have you checked the Intellipark settings with wdidle3?


----------



## ChipStewart

Intellipark was already off, but I re-disabled it just to be sure. No change.

Should I perform a low-level format and try all the steps again?

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

ChipStewart said:


> Intellipark was already off, but I re-disabled it just to be sure. No change.
> 
> Should I perform a low-level format and try all the steps again?
> 
> Thanks


How big is the drive?


----------



## ChipStewart

ggieseke said:


> how big is the drive?


2tb


----------



## ggieseke

ChipStewart said:


> 2tb


I thought you might be trying to use a 3TB or larger drive. A straight restore of the 746 image to a 2TB drive should work fine. You might try breaking it up into two steps - write the 320GB image and see how it does, then expand it with jmfs.

If you want to eliminate any possibility that old data on the drive is messing with you, the short version of the "write zeros" test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics should work. It only takes a few minutes.


----------



## e_identity

I am in the same situation as the original poster -- the hard drive on my TCD746320 appears to be failing and I need to replace it. I purchased a Western Digital Red 4tb drive on ebay which is being shipped. If I could get a clean image, it would be very helpful. Meanwhile I'll be reading upgrade threads trying to figure out which method to use.
Thanks in advance!
e_identity


----------



## ggieseke

e_identity said:


> I am in the same situation as the original poster -- the hard drive on my TCD746320 appears to be failing and I need to replace it. I purchased a Western Digital Red 4tb drive on ebay which is being shipped. If I could get a clean image, it would be very helpful. Meanwhile I'll be reading upgrade threads trying to figure out which method to use.
> Thanks in advance!
> e_identity


PM sent.

You will need an intermediate drive between 320GB and 2TB to use that image because it has a very old OS. Restore it to the temporary drive and run it in the TiVo until the software upgrades to the latest version, then copy it to the 4TB Red with MFSTools 3.2.


----------



## futuremoves

Can someone provide a link to the 746 image?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## ggieseke

futuremoves said:


> Can someone provide a link to the 746 image?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


PM sent.


----------



## chud666

I have a Tivo Premiere TCD746320 with a failed drive. I would like to replace it with a larger hard drive.

I would appreciate it if someone would provide me with a link to a backup image for this Tivo model.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

chud666 said:


> I have a Tivo Premiere TCD746320 with a failed drive. I would like to replace it with a larger hard drive.
> 
> I would appreciate it if someone would provide me with a link to a backup image for this Tivo model.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## e_identity

First, thanks to ggieseke for sending me the image for my TCD746320. THANKS!

Second, I want to pass on my experience just in case it helps anyone else. First, I tried using MFS Tools 3.2 to backing up my original HDD to a new 4TB WD Red HDD. The original HDD wouldn't boot and (unsurprisingly) neither would the backup. Then I used DVRBars to copy the image from ggieseke to drive that I had on hand (Seagate 1.5TB). I didn't use the new 4TB HDD b/c it was too big for the software version on the image to read. The plan was to use smaller drive temporarily to boot, allow the unit to update the software, and, once the software was updated, copy and expand to the 4TB HDD. After a number of failures (hint: don't hook up anything to the TiVo while it boots for the first time-no cablecard, no USB cable, no coax cable, no network cable, just the HDMI cable and the power cord), I was able to write a full pass of zeros to the HDD (using a Windows 10 system recovery disk--for some reason SEATools just wouldn't work) [I am not sure this step is necessary, I was just trying to eliminate all possible problems], got the image loaded to the 1.5TB HDD using DVRBars, the drive booted, got through initial set-up, the TiVo loaded the software update, restarted, got through the first TiVo screen until the yellow light on the front of the TiVo started to flash, then it crashed (black screen, no signal, allowed it to run overnight w/o change, restarted unit with no change.). I also tried a different 1TB Seagate HDD with the same result. After many iterations and attempts, I found myself stuck. On the off chance it might help, I pulled the CMOS battery on the motherboard and replaced with a new one (CR2032). After that, I installed the 1TB drive with a freshly loaded image (via DVRBars) and the software updates loaded properly and I was then able to get the TiVo up and running without any problems (I did need to repair my Verizon FIOS cablecard--I called them and asked to "manually validate set top box.") I can't explain why replacing the CMOS battery made any difference. The old battery (original to the TIVO) measured 3V on my voltmeter (it is a 3V battery) and, from what I read, the CMOS battery doesn't really serve any important purpose on a TiVo (its sole function is to keep the real time clock). However, if you are as desperate as I was, you might try this. Good luck.
e_identity


----------



## klyde

Right now Im stuck in the boot screen reboot with my Premier, I made a backup image with DVRBars it was a 320gb hard drive, when I put it back in it starts with the welcome screen then goes black then all leds flash then it starts over.
This has lifetime, what would replacing the cmos batter do to it?


----------



## e_identity

You ask, "what would replacing the cmos batter do to it?" My answer is I have no idea. As I noted above: "I can't explain why replacing the CMOS battery made any difference. The old battery (original to the TIVO) measured 3V on my voltmeter (it is a 3V battery) and, from what I read, the CMOS battery doesn't really serve any important purpose on a TiVo (its sole function is to keep the real time clock)." If you are desperate and want to try replacing the CMOS battery to see if that makes any difference, I don't see the downside (I did this with the TIVO unplugged). You could even try removing the CMOS battery, waiting a minute, then re-installing the same battery. By I can't suggest why this should make any difference.

Edit: If I understand correctly, you used DVRBars to copy your original 320GB drive to a new drive. What size was the new drive. If too large, that *could* be a problem. I'd suggest reading more in the DVRBars thread.

Good luck,
e_identity


----------



## klyde

I got it going with a new image, my image got corrupted copying it with dvbdrs or whatever it is. Ow Im having trouble running the expanding program, I finally had to use an older computer to get linux to run. So later I will expand the new image, but I lost all my programs.


----------



## peaston

Does anyone have the TCD746320 image available.
We had a power failure and it hosed my TiVo Premier


----------



## ggieseke

peaston said:


> Does anyone have the TCD746320 image available.
> We had a power failure and it hosed my TiVo Premier


PM sent.


----------



## tcalexander

I'm in need of an image as well - I have a replacement drive but the original drive is completely dead.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke

tcalexander said:


> I'm in need of an image as well - I have a replacement drive but the original drive is completely dead.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## peaston

I just wanted to say thanks to ggieseke and to give the steps i too to make it work on my macbook pro:
Im virtual PC (parallels -window 7)
I downloaded vhd2disk and copied the image to the disk(320gig), put it into my tivo premiere booted it and then it do all its updates. After it finished I cleared it, then had the cable card reset and now everything is working again. Now that its working i'll give it a couple of days before i pull the drive and make it a 2T system.
Pete


----------



## ggieseke

peaston said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to ggieseke and to give the steps i too to make it work on my macbook pro:
> Im virtual PC (parallels -window 7)
> I downloaded vhd2disk and copied the image to the disk(320gig), put it into my tivo premiere booted it and then it do all its updates. After it finished I cleared it, then had the cable card reset and now everything is working again. Now that its working i'll give it a couple of days before i pull the drive and make it a 2T system.
> Pete


If you had used DvrBARS in the default Quick Restore mode it probably would have been a lot faster. Glad you got it working anyway.


----------



## peaston

I've tried two different 2t drive but as soon as it does a guide update it fails and reboots. Any ideas?


----------



## ggieseke

peaston said:


> I've tried two different 2t drive but as soon as it does a guide update it fails and reboots. Any ideas?


What are you using as the source for the 2TB drive? The original VHD file that I sent you or a fresh DvrBARS backup of the working 320GB drive?

How are you copying that source to the 2TB drive, and what are you using to expand it?


----------



## peaston

I first I tried using jmfs-rev104 to copy then expand but it would crash at every update. Now I'm created a new drive based on your image, let it do all the updates then cleared everything and redid everything and so far 12 hrs without a crash, I'll keep you posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jec

Hi I got the GSOD - ordered a new WD 500mb hard drive and after reviewing posts downloaded dvdbars but will likely need a clean TCD746500 image - could you kindly send?


----------



## ggieseke

jec said:


> Hi I got the GSOD - ordered a new WD 500mb hard drive and after reviewing posts downloaded dvdbars but will likely need a clean TCD746500 image - could you kindly send?


PM sent. It's a 746320 image, but you can expand it to the full 500GB with jmfs.


----------



## peaston

peaston said:


> I first I tried using jmfs-rev104 to copy then expand but it would crash at every update. Now I'm created a new drive based on your image, let it do all the updates then cleared everything and redid everything and so far 12 hrs without a crash, I'll keep you posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess three times is the charm it seems to be recording and updating without a restart!!
Thanks for all the help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmatik

Premiere 746320 HD is dead. Tried everything. I have a 1TB drive to use. Anyone have an image to share?


----------



## ggieseke

ssmatik said:


> Premiere 746320 HD is dead. Tried everything. I have a 1TB drive to use. Anyone have an image to share?


PM sent.


----------



## hofopds

Tivo Premiere XL4 HD dead, no luck cloning it to new drive. Any images that would work?

Thanks!!

Paul


----------



## ssmatik

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!
I was able to load the image onto a 1TB drive. I cleared everything once it went through setup.
I am now having a problem with the Cox cable tuner box. It is all plugged in but now the Tivo does not see the tuner.
Anyone had this happen before?

Also, can I no longer use my expander? It recognizes it but when I go through setting it up it just restarts and then asks if I want to install it over and over again.


----------



## ggieseke

hofopds said:


> Tivo Premiere XL4 HD dead, no luck cloning it to new drive. Any images that would work?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Paul


PM sent.


----------



## WestTx

Seems my HD died on my Premiere 746320, too. I'd appreciate an clean image.
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

WestTx said:


> Seems my HD died on my Premiere 746320, too. I'd appreciate an clean image.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## michaelsmithvegas

I got a copy of this from you guys, thanks so much!


----------



## wintermute824

Doing the prep work to replace (if repair fails) on my Premiere TCD746320. 

Can someone share a known clean image? Going to try to attack this both ways, as we have 3 different premiers, and I suspect the next one's demise will be a few months behind. Rather be ready and familiar with this process when the primary box in the house's time comes. 

Would I be correct in assuming there is a different image for an XL4, as that one has 4 rather than 2 tuners?


----------



## ggieseke

wintermute824 said:


> Would I be correct in assuming there is a different image for an XL4, as that one has 4 rather than 2 tuners?


Yes.


----------



## wintermute824

ggieseke said:


> Yes.


Thanks. Do you know if the image would be the same for an Premier 4 and Premier 4XL (aka Elite)?
I got an image for my Elite (have not yet used), but I wondered if that would also work to format/upgrade a new drive for my wife's P-4. Is there any real difference between the two except the HDD capacity?


----------



## ggieseke

The Elite (later called the XL4) is a TCD758250 with a 2TB drive.

The standard P4 is a TCD750500 with a 500GB drive. PM sent.

I ran a 2-tuner XL (TCD748000) on the Elite image for several months back in 2013, but now that MFSTools 3.2 is available I would start with the correct image and copy/expand it.


----------



## mrhansen

My Premiere 746320 HD died as well. Can some send me an image. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

mrhansen said:


> My Premiere 746320 HD died as well. Can some send me an image. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mrhansen

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thanks ggieseke. This is my first time trying this. Is there a procedure or cheat on how to transfer this to a spare 320GB drive I have?


----------



## ggieseke

Download Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)
Hook the drive up to your PC and use DvrBARS to restore the image. The Quick Restore mode should only take a few minutes.


----------



## JoeDohm

Hi all. Yet another person looking for a 746320 image.

As a side note, is there a reason it isn't available as a torrent?


----------



## ggieseke

JoeDohm said:


> Hi all. Yet another person looking for a 746320 image.
> 
> As a side note, is there a reason it isn't available as a torrent?


PM sent. On your side note, it's mostly a matter of giving this community a source they can trust. Dropbox can handle the download traffic, and the images won't end up infected with malware 5 seconds after being released into the torrent world. It's worth signing up here anyway if you found this site in the first place.

Welcome to TCF.


----------



## wevets

Hi,
I have a TCD7465320 that died a couple of days ago. (I have a second one also that's working fine.) The bad boy is recycling the boot screen every 10 seconds or so. I think I injured the hard drive by moving the unit before powering off and letting it spin down. Anyway, that's history.
I want to take this opportunity to upgrade the hard disk. I see a lot of traffic on this thread about obtaining a new disk image for this model. Would someone hook me up with that image as well as instructions for how to get it onto a new drive? I have available a Win 10 PC with a couple of hot swap drive bays, so if I can do what I need to do to transfer the image if someone can point me at instructions.
I would be grateful for any help.
wevets (that's steve w spelled backwards)


----------



## wevets

And while I'm here, is there a recommended drive and drive size to which I should be upgrading? If I upgrade to higher capacity, would someone point me to directions to getting full use of that higher capacity? I have lifetime service on this machine and would like to preserve it. Is there risk of losing this with an upgrade and repair? And lastly, what are the answers I need to the questions I don't know enough to ask?

wevets


----------



## ggieseke

wevets said:


> Hi,
> I have a TCD7465320 that died a couple of days ago. (I have a second one also that's working fine.) The bad boy is recycling the boot screen every 10 seconds or so. I think I injured the hard drive by moving the unit before powering off and letting it spin down. Anyway, that's history.
> I want to take this opportunity to upgrade the hard disk. I see a lot of traffic on this thread about obtaining a new disk image for this model. Would someone hook me up with that image as well as instructions for how to get it onto a new drive? I have available a Win 10 PC with a couple of hot swap drive bays, so if I can do what I need to do to transfer the image if someone can point me at instructions.
> I would be grateful for any help.
> wevets (that's steve w spelled backwards)


PM sent. You can use DvrBARS to restore the image to the new drive in Windows 10, and with hot swap drive bays or an external dock you won't even have to reboot or crack the case.

I put some notes on expanding in the PM.


----------



## wevets

Thanks very much, ggieske. I appreciated it. I'll post with my results when I get this all sewed up.


----------



## Tbone45

I need a TCD7465320 image. I also had a few questions about using it:

1. Does DvrBARS only start up if a Tivo drive is currently connected?
2. My factory 320 GB drive was causing a boot-loop. I did a ddrescue copy to a 500 GB drive (WD5000AVDS). That drive also does a boot-loop now. Is it possible to restore this TCD7465320 image but keep all the show/settings data currently on the 500 GB drive? Or is the only option when restoring a factory image to completely wipe the drive?


----------



## bub697

Hi, I've kickstarted my TCD7465320 three times in the past month and today it finally gave up completely. I pulled the drive to attempt a ddrescue but it's too late for this drive, it's throwing an input/output error.

Can someone share an image so I can my tivo working again? I appreciate it!

-Bub


----------



## ggieseke

Tbone45 said:


> I need a TCD7465320 image. I also had a few questions about using it:
> 
> 1. Does DvrBARS only start up if a Tivo drive is currently connected?
> 2. My factory 320 GB drive was causing a boot-loop. I did a ddrescue copy to a 500 GB drive (WD5000AVDS). That drive also does a boot-loop now. Is it possible to restore this TCD7465320 image but keep all the show/settings data currently on the 500 GB drive? Or is the only option when restoring a factory image to completely wipe the drive?


PM sent.
1. No, but the drive you plan to backup or restore to has to be hooked up when you start the program. It only scans the available drives once at startup.
2. It's not possible to keep anything from the current drive unless you already have the shows backed up to to a computer.


----------



## ggieseke

bub697 said:


> Hi, I've kickstarted my TCD7465320 three times in the past month and today it finally gave up completely. I pulled the drive to attempt a ddrescue but it's too late for this drive, it's throwing an input/output error.
> 
> Can someone share an image so I can my tivo working again? I appreciate it!
> 
> -Bub


PM sent.


----------



## bub697

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thanks ggieseke.

I got the image loaded on a new drive, but I can only get the Premiere to boot into the Tivo software every 10th or so reboot. It seems to work fine once booted, so I'm assuming something must be wrong with the hardware. I hooked up my ttl serial converter and I don't see any errors in the console log. My searching all seems to point to a possible power supply problem, so I guess I'll start there.

Just ordered a Bolt on sale, in case the Premiere doesn't make it out of surgery...


----------



## DubbSet

I need a TCD746500 Image, please. I tried to find a link and can not. 

thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke

DubbSet said:


> I need a TCD746500 Image, please. I tried to find a link and can not.
> 
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## wevets

wevets said:


> Thanks very much, ggieske. I appreciated it. I'll post with my results when I get this all sewed up.


OK, things are going mostly OK with my premiere resurrection. My premiere's hard drive died, so I got a copy of the premiere image (thanks ggieske), ordered a new 2Tb hard drive and gathered a bunch of software to expand the image to use the full 2Tb. I transfer the image to the new drive using DvrBARS, then invoked the "supersize" option in JMFS, which indicated success. I put the new drive back in the premiere and all went smoothly. It just took a long time for updates and TiVo stuff. When I checked the premiere's idea of the size of the disk, it still seemed to think it had a capacity of only 48 HD hours, the same as for an original 320 Gb hard drive, which I'm guessing is the size of the image. The supersizing either didn't work or was unrecognized by the premiere.

Can anyone help me with which is which, and how I can recover? What software should I be using to make the full 2 Tb of the disk available to the premiere? How do I use it?

Thanks.

wevets


----------



## ggieseke

Check the first few posts in the jmfs thread, but I think you have to run mfsadd to expand it. Supersize just lets you access the space that TiVo normally reserves for its own advertisements.


----------



## wevets

Thanks, ggieseke, for the image and your general help. I used JMFS to expand the 320 GB image you provided to use all the available space on my 2 TB drive. It all went more smoothly than I could have hoped. My premiere is now happily (not) humming away and working perfectly.


----------



## IMDBLL

I have a TCD746320 which has an extension drive. The original drive in it is cooked, try as I may I can't get it to spin up in the Tivo or in a drive adapter, so I know the drive is gone. I understand I cannot recover anything form the external expansion drive. I have a 2 TB drive to use to replace the original drive with, but cannot seem to find an image and of course can't copy the old one.Can anyone provide an image and instructions to burn the new one? I use a windows pc and have external Esata docks to connect the drive.
Thanks, and Happy Holidays.


----------



## ggieseke

IMDBLL said:


> I have a TCD746320 which has an extension drive. The original drive in it is cooked, try as I may I can't get it to spin up in the Tivo or in a drive adapter, so I know the drive is gone. I understand I cannot recover anything form the external expansion drive. I have a 2 TB drive to use to replace the original drive with, but cannot seem to find an image and of course can't copy the old one.Can anyone provide an image and instructions to burn the new one? I use a windows pc and have external Esata docks to connect the drive.
> Thanks, and Happy Holidays.


PM sent. You need DvrBARS to restore the image to your new drive. It's a Windows program that's available in the Upgrade forum. While you're there, grab a copy of the jmfs Linux boot CD, which you will need to expand the drive to the full 2TB once you restore the image.


----------



## wevets

ggieseke said:


> PM sent. You need DvrBARS to restore the image to your new drive. It's a Windows program that's available in the Upgrade forum. While you're there, grab a copy of the jmfs Linux boot CD, which you will need to expand the drive to the full 2TB once you restore the image.


IMDBLL, I was recently in your shoes as indicated by a few posts above. I did exactly as ggieseke said and the upgrade went very smoothly. Good luck.


----------



## btgammon

My Premiere's 320 GB drive failed and I can't get a backup of the original drive to successfully restore on the new 320 GB replacement drive. Anyone have a TCD746320 image I can use to restore with DvrBARS to get my Premiere going again?


----------



## wevets

btgammon, as long as you're putting a new image on a new drive, why not put it on a much larger drive to increase your TiVo capacity? My original 320 GB drive recently died, so as long as I was putting a new image on a new drive, I went to 2 TB, vastly increasing my storage capacity. One can go even bigger than I did. I was able to get a very nice 2 GB drive - low power consumption, nice and quiet - for about $70 from Amazon. And the folks on this thread, notably, ggieseke, were very helpful in getting this all working.


----------



## btgammon

wevets said:


> btgammon, as long as you're putting a new image on a new drive, why not put it on a much larger drive to increase your TiVo capacity? My original 320 GB drive recently died, so as long as I was putting a new image on a new drive, I went to 2 TB, vastly increasing my storage capacity. One can go even bigger than I did. I was able to get a very nice 2 GB drive - low power consumption, nice and quiet - for about $70 from Amazon. And the folks on this thread, notably, ggieseke, were very helpful in getting this all working.


wevets, You are absolutely right. I should have purchased a larger hard drive but have already bought and rec'd a replacement 320 GB drive. Now I just need to get what I have working. I still need a TCD746320 image. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## ggieseke

btgammon said:


> wevets, You are absolutely right. I should have purchased a larger hard drive but have already bought and rec'd a replacement 320 GB drive. Now I just need to get what I have working. I still need a TCD746320 image. Can anyone help me out?


PM sent.


----------



## Julian Ackert

Hello - I need a clean TCD746320 image. Can someone please help me out?


----------



## ggieseke

Julian Ackert said:


> Hello - I need a clean TCD746320 image. Can someone please help me out?


PM sent


----------



## peekb

I hate to +1 but...could I +1 and also get a copy of the TCD746320 image? Thank you!


----------



## Julian Ackert

ggieseke said:


> PM sent


Thank you so much - worked great and I am back and running after using DVRBars!


----------



## ggieseke

peekb said:


> I hate to +1 but...could I +1 and also get a copy of the TCD746320 image? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## darrena

Could I please get a copy of the image as well? I have a dead 746320 that I want to resurrect.


----------



## scw

Can someone please provide me with a clean TCD746320 image? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

darrena said:


> Could I please get a copy of the image as well? I have a dead 746320 that I want to resurrect.





scw said:


> Can someone please provide me with a clean TCD746320 image? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## DRG499

+1 on need for image for TCD746320. 320 HD failed and dd rescue resulted in "no joy". Looks like recordings are gone but clean image would at least let my make unit usable again (already have 1TB green drive).

Appreciate any help from forum members!


----------



## bennett1jb

Hi - I'm having the same issue quite a few of you had; I have a dead Tivo Series 4 (Premiere). None of the tools I'm playing with are much help because the hard drive is dead. How do you get the TCD746500 image to work with?


----------



## ggieseke

DRG499 said:


> +1 on need for image for TCD746320. 320 HD failed and dd rescue resulted in "no joy". Looks like recordings are gone but clean image would at least let my make unit usable again (already have 1TB green drive).
> 
> Appreciate any help from forum members!


PM sent.


----------



## ggieseke

bennett1jb said:


> Hi - I'm having the same issue quite a few of you had; I have a dead Tivo Series 4 (Premiere). None of the tools I'm playing with are much help because the hard drive is dead. How do you get the TCD746500 image to work with?


PM sent.


----------



## bennett1jb

Boom - up and kind of going, just a few more items to clean up. I guess there was an update that finished off my hard drive. 

Thanks! - This is a super community here.


----------



## DRG499

bennett1jb said:


> Boom - up and kind of going, just a few more items to clean up. I guess there was an update that finished off my hard drive.
> 
> Thanks! - This is a super community here.


----------



## DRG499

Thanks ggieseke! Making progress...almost there. I burned the image...put the drive back in and got to the welcome screen....much better than the usual GSOD I was getting before. 2 questions: 1) to do the C&DE I'm assuming I need to complete the info requested at the welcome screen, connect to the internet etc. Can you confirm? 2) I am using a 1 TB drive instead of the stock 320G drive (actually the 1 TB drive is the one I received with a recent roamio I bought). Do I need to do something to be able to use the entire 1 TB capacity? 

Sorry for being a bit ignorant on this stuff...my first time through this...


----------



## bennett1jb

Yes, connect to the internet and do the full upgrade - it took about 3 hours for me to fully finish, but it's working like a champ since. 

FYI if you have a cable card, I did have to call the cable company to have them re-authorize.


----------



## milcman

I guess I need to jump on the bandwagon, too. My premiere is stuck on the Welcome! Starting up.../GSOD loop. I would like a copy of the TCD746320 image, also, if possible.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LoydX

My Premiere is stuck on the welcome/startup screen too. Also not able to recover the orig HD with ddrescue so it appears I will need a new HD & TCD746320 image from what I've read in the premiere upgrade forum.

Would it be possible to get a copy of the _*TCD746320 image file*_?

Thanks in advance! Any help is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke

milcman said:


> I guess I need to jump on the bandwagon, too. My premiere is stuck on the Welcome! Starting up.../GSOD loop. I would like a copy of the TCD746320 image, also, if possible.
> 
> Thank you in advance.





LoydX said:


> My Premiere is stuck on the welcome/startup screen too. Also not able to recover the orig HD with ddrescue so it appears I will need a new HD & TCD746320 image from what I've read in the premiere upgrade forum.
> 
> Would it be possible to get a copy of the _*TCD746320 image file*_?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Any help is sincerely appreciated.


PM Sent.


----------



## milcman

ggieseke said:


> PM Sent.


Thank you, Very Much!


----------



## two-rocks

Popular thread! Mine just went the other day, after putting off fixing it for too long.

Looking for an image for 746320. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

two-rocks said:


> Popular thread! Mine just went the other day, after putting off fixing it for too long.
> 
> Looking for an image for 746320. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Jim Hill

Nice thread. The original HD that came with my TCD746320 is dead. Would someone be able to provide an OS image for a TCD746320? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## ggieseke

Jim Hill said:


> Nice thread. The original HD that came with my TCD746320 is dead. Would someone be able to provide an OS image for a TCD746320? Thanks in Advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Kazuki

Can I also get an image for the TCD748000? I think my drive image maybe corrupt as it is stuck at Starting up screen.


----------



## ggieseke

Kazuki said:


> Can I also get an image for the TCD748000? I think my drive image maybe corrupt as it is stuck at Starting up screen.


PM sent.


----------



## mmichael

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Can I have a PM for a TCD746320.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke

mmichael said:


> Can I have a PM for a TCD746320.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## ponchoz

Image also needed for 746... has not every 746 unit gone through a failed HDD?


----------



## ggieseke

ponchoz said:


> Image also needed for 746... has not every 746 unit gone through a failed HDD?


PM sent.


----------



## JoeKustra

ponchoz said:


> . has not every 746 unit gone through a failed HDD?


Still using a 746500 a lot, and have a working 746320 in a box. I'm gentle. 

Both bought used from eBay also.


----------



## Zack411

Hello Tivo Community , I am looking for a TCD746320 image to help restore a premiere series 4.
Would a 2TB WD WD20EZRX work as a replacement? Is there a step by step guide on doing the image creation and what software tools needed to get it done?

Thank You In Advance.


----------



## bobatkins

The drive in my Tivo Premier (TCD746320) died (makes lots of nasty noises when it powers up and doesn't communicate). I'm an idiot because I had purchased a replacement drive (WD20EURX) a while back when I thought I might need to clone it but I never got around to it. :-(

I would be grateful if someone has a clean image that I can load onto my new drive?

I know I have lost all of the recordings but does anyone know if it is possible to restore the Season passes (or Wishlists, etc) from Tivo online?

Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## ggieseke

bobatkins said:


> The drive in my Tivo Premier (TCD746320) died (makes lots of nasty noises when it powers up and doesn't communicate). I'm an idiot because I had purchased a replacement drive (WD20EURX) a while back when I thought I might need to clone it but I never got around to it. :-(
> 
> I would be grateful if someone has a clean image that I can load onto my new drive?
> 
> I know I have lost all of the recordings but does anyone know if it is possible to restore the Season passes (or Wishlists, etc) from Tivo online?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Bob





Zack411 said:


> Hello Tivo Community , I am looking for a TCD746320 image to help restore a premiere series 4.
> Would a 2TB WD WD20EZRX work as a replacement? Is there a step by step guide on doing the image creation and what software tools needed to get it done?
> 
> Thank You In Advance.


PM sent.


----------



## babaloo60

Hi Tivo Community,
The original HD that came with my TCD746320 is dead.
Would really appreciate is someone would send me a clean image.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ggieseke

babaloo60 said:


> Hi Tivo Community,
> The original HD that came with my TCD746320 is dead.
> Would really appreciate is someone would send me a clean image.
> Thanks in Advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Tooch

My brother gave me a dead TCD746320 and after reading through the forums here, I am convinced the HDD is dead. I would really appreciate a link to a clean image. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

Tooch said:


> My brother gave me a dead TCD746320 and after reading through the forums here, I am convinced the HDD is dead. I would really appreciate a link to a clean image. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## H80

My TCD746320 is stuck at the Starting Up screen. I would appreciate a link to a clean image as well.

Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke

H80 said:


> My TCD746320 is stuck at the Starting Up screen. I would appreciate a link to a clean image as well.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## RickStrobel

I think the drive in my Tivo Premiere TCD746320 is failing and want to start with a new drive and clean install. Would appreciate a link. Thanks!

TiVo Premiere become non-responsive during playback


----------



## ggieseke

RickStrobel said:


> I think the drive in my Tivo Premiere TCD746320 is failing and want to start with a new drive and clean install. Would appreciate a link. Thanks!
> 
> TiVo Premiere become non-responsive during playback


PM sent.


----------



## ggieseke

NorthPoleElf said:


> Hey All,
> 
> My TCD746320 has a failing hard drive and it fails all Kickstart 54 SMART tests so I have ordered a drive to replace it and need the image for the procedure if anyone could be so kind and PM me a link for one I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Fredly

Hello - My Premier 320GB drive failed - no partition table. I need a clean TCD746320 image to get my unit back up and running. Is there one available?
Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

Fredly said:


> Hello - My Premier 320GB drive failed - no partition table. I need a clean TCD746320 image to get my unit back up and running. Is there one available?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ms602

I posted to this other thread.. But I'm in the same boat, need an image for TCD746320. Thanks.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


----------



## ggieseke

ms602 said:


> I posted to this other thread.. But I'm in the same boat, need an image for TCD746320. Thanks.
> 
> Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


PM sent.


----------



## ms602

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


DvrBARS does not launch for me. I get an indicator on Windows 10 for just a moment to wait (the mouse symbol with the spinning circle) and then nothing. How can I easily copy the VHD image to a new, and larger than original, drive? I have a Windows 10 computer, and Xubuntu Zesty 17.04. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

ms602 said:


> DvrBARS does not launch for me. I get an indicator on Windows 10 for just a moment to wait (the mouse symbol with the spinning circle) and then nothing. How can I easily copy the VHD image to a new, and larger than original, drive? I have a Windows 10 computer, and Xubuntu Zesty 17.04. Thanks.


Do you have an SD card reader in your computer?


----------



## ms602

HAHAHA! You're good, you certainly know this well. Will disconnect it and retry.


----------



## ggieseke

ms602 said:


> HAHAHA! You're good, you certainly know this well. Will disconnect it and retry.


You can just temporarily disable the card reader in BIOS or Device Manager (no reboot needed) to run DvrBARS.


----------



## ms602

Well.. After a ton of work getting a new drive, and putting the TiVo image on the new drive, I've discovered that the boot problem was not resolved. The same issue remained. So, on a hunch, I thought I would just run a SATA power cable over to the computer and try booting the TiVo with the hard drive connected to the PC rather than the TiVo power supply. Bingo, TiVo booted. So I suppose my power supply is going out, and I'm going to have to find a used Premiere to scavenge. Thanks for the image and advice!


----------



## macbot3000

Hi there,

My TCD746320 Premiere is stuck with the flashing "starting up" screen. I'm picking up a new hard drive, and would be grateful for access to an appropriate image.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

macbot3000 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My TCD746320 Premiere is stuck with the flashing "starting up" screen. I'm picking up a new hard drive, and would be grateful for access to an appropriate image.
> 
> Thanks!


PM Sent.


----------



## kyderr

Having a problem with a TiVo 746320 I just bought, After initial welcome screen, I get a screen with Rainbow snow and a black box in upper left corner. Nothing from then on. Since this unit has lifetime, I want it to live!









20170921_093602.jpg


----------



## ggieseke

kyderr said:


> Having a problem with a TiVo 746320 I just bought, After initial welcome screen, I get a screen with Rainbow snow and a black box in upper left corner. Nothing from then on. Since this unit has lifetime, I want it to live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170921_093602.jpg


Have you tried component video or a different HDMI connection? That doesn't look like any "bad drive" that I've ever seen.


----------



## worachj

kyderr said:


> Having a problem with a TiVo 746320 I just bought, After initial welcome screen, I get a screen with Rainbow snow and a black box in upper left corner. Nothing from then on. Since this unit has lifetime, I want it to live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170921_093602.jpg


Maybe the TiVo is outputting a format that your TV can't handle. Try pressing the Format button on the top right front of the TiVo and try a different video output format. Continue pressing the Format button to cycle though the different output formats.


----------



## kyderr

ggieseke said:


> Have you tried component video or a different HDMI connection? That doesn't look like any "bad drive" that I've ever seen.


I have tried other output and get the same exact thing.


----------



## kyderr

worachj said:


> Maybe the TiVo is outputting a format that your TV can't handle. Try pressing the Format button on the top right front of the TiVo and try a different video output format. Continue pressing the Format button to cycle though the different output formats.


Nothing works. Just stays that way.


----------



## ggieseke

I sent you the image if you want to try a new drive.


----------



## kyderr

So first conversation with weakknees is a hard drive. Tried a new one. Didn't change a thing. Second conversation is that it's a known, unrepairable motherboard problem. Has anyone heard about that? Why haven't I seen it in my searches?


----------



## snickerrrrs

ggieseke said:


> PM Sent.


Same thing, I could use an image for my 746320. Any help would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## ggieseke

snickerrrrs said:


> Same thing, I could use an image for my 746320. Any help would be appreciated. Thx


PM sent.


----------



## emuman100

I am also in need of a TCD746320 image.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

emuman100 said:


> I am also in need of a TCD746320 image.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## emuman100

Thank you!!!


----------



## weldon

I need the TCD746320 image as well to see if I can resurrect a Premiere that is stuck in a powering up reboot loop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

weldon said:


> I need the TCD746320 image as well to see if I can resurrect a Premiere that is stuck in a powering up reboot loop. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Ollietab

Can I jump on this bandwagon? I am trying to resurrect a TCD746320.


----------



## ggieseke

Ollietab said:


> Can I jump on this bandwagon? I am trying to resurrect a TCD746320.


PM sent.


----------



## whompus60

Can I get the file also. Worth a try to fix it.


----------



## ggieseke

whompus60 said:


> Can I get the file also. Worth a try to fix it.


PM sent.


----------



## stubear334

Yep, my Tivo is stuck on start up. I used SpinRite & found that 3 sectors are damaged. 

Where can I get the image? I have a TCD746320

Thanks!
Stuart


----------



## ggieseke

stubear334 said:


> Yep, my Tivo is stuck on start up. I used SpinRite & found that 3 sectors are damaged.
> 
> Where can I get the image? I have a TCD746320
> 
> Thanks!
> Stuart


PM sent.


----------



## rhoadesenator

I am also in need of a TCD746320 image.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

rhoadesenator said:


> I am also in need of a TCD746320 image.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rhoadesenator

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## bshrock

*OHNO*I find I am in the need for a 748 image.


----------



## ggieseke

bshrock said:


> *OHNO*I find I am in the need for a 748 image.


PM sent.


----------



## Blacklion128

My Tivo Premier TCD746320 is stuck in start screen/boot loop. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can help with a clean image. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Blacklion128 said:


> My Tivo Premier TCD746320 is stuck in start screen/boot loop. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can help with a clean image. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## carysmith

Hello! My Premier is dying a slow death so I've got a new 1TB drive but I cannot get a clean image off the drive with DVRBars. If I could get an image for a TCD746320 I would be eternally grateful!


----------



## ggieseke

carysmith said:


> Hello! My Premier is dying a slow death so I've got a new 1TB drive but I cannot get a clean image off the drive with DVRBars. If I could get an image for a TCD746320 I would be eternally grateful!


Sent.


----------



## tivodude007

My Tivo Premier TCD746320 is stuck in start screen/boot loop. The hard drive was messing up a lot and acting like the tivo kernal was corrupted or something. I suspect I need to start with a good image. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can help with a clean image. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

tivodude007 said:


> My Tivo Premier TCD746320 is stuck in start screen/boot loop. The hard drive was messing up a lot and acting like the tivo kernal was corrupted or something. I suspect I need to start with a good image. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can help with a clean image. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Da5e

I'm also looking for the TCD746320 image. When the power went out with this weeks Nor'easter, it was the last gasp for my Premiere's hard drive.
It's completely dead... when I attach it to my pc the bios won't even detect it


----------



## ggieseke

Da5e said:


> I'm also looking for the TCD746320 image. When the power went out with this weeks Nor'easter, it was the last gasp for my Premiere's hard drive.
> It's completely dead... when I attach it to my pc the bios won't even detect it


Sent.


----------



## heuer1370

Hello! I also have a TCD746320 I'd like an image for. I have a new 1TB drive I'm gonna try and install in it. Do I use DvrBars to do this??? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ggieseke

heuer1370 said:


> Hello! I also have a TCD746320 I'd like an image for. I have a new 1TB drive I'm gonna try and install in it. Do I use DvrBars to do this??? Thanks in advance for the help.


Sent. Use DvrBARS to restore the image and jmfs or MFSTools 3.2 to expand it for a 1TB drive.


----------



## heuer1370

THANKS!!!!


----------



## biship

My TCD746500 HDD died. Looking for an image to put on a new drive - thanks.
@ggieseke


----------



## ggieseke

Sent.

It's a 746320 image, but you can expand it up to 2TB with jmfs or MFSTools 3.2.


----------



## biship

Thank you @ggieseke


----------



## rdaubner

Could someone please share an image for model TCD746500? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

rdaubner said:


> Could someone please share an image for model TCD746500? Thanks in advance.


Sent. It's a 746320 image, but you can expand it with jmfs or MFSTools 3.2.


----------



## Anymountain

Hey I hope these boards are still active my Premiere Drive is effed. I'm copying it but if that doesn't go I'll need a clean image for a TCD746320. TIA!


----------



## ggieseke

Anymountain said:


> Hey I hope these boards are still active my Premiere Drive is effed. I'm copying it but if that doesn't go I'll need a clean image for a TCD746320. TIA!


Sent.


----------



## tivorepo

In need of TCD746320 image. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

tivorepo said:


> In need of TCD746320 image. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## DRich

Could I please get an image for TCD746320, please?


----------



## ggieseke

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Sent.


----------



## eddie95

help I was told reimaging might help my TiVo premier with the no cable provider found. I was told to ask for a copy image of TCD746320 , what do I do with it when I get it? thank you eddie


----------



## Teeps

eddie95 said:


> help I was told reimaging might help my TiVo premier with the no cable provider found. I was told to ask for a copy image of TCD746320 , what do I do with it when I get it? thank you eddie


You use DVR_Bars to install the clean image to a new hard drive. (Note: all settings and recordings will be lost.)
Then install the drive.


----------



## eddie95

hi teeps
I looked for the sent image, but I cant find it. I looked at the inbox but don't see it. am I looking in the wrong place ? thank you eddie


----------



## ggieseke

eddie95 said:


> hi teeps
> I looked for the sent image, but I cant find it. I looked at the inbox but don't see it. am I looking in the wrong place ? thank you eddie


Sent.


----------



## Teeps

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks for sending the eddie the link to an image.
I assumed, from his post that he already had an image.


----------



## eddie95

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


thank you ggieseke I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## eddie95

Teeps said:


> Thanks for sending the eddie the link to an image.
> I assumed, from his post that he already had an image.


thank you teeps guess I wasn't clear, hope I can get things working again.


----------



## eddie95

eddie95 said:


> thank you ggieseke I will let you know how it turns out.


hi ggieske I tried to download the image but its to big, am I doing something wrong? thanks eddie


----------



## ggieseke

eddie95 said:


> hi ggieske I tried to download the image but its to big, am I doing something wrong? thanks eddie


It's about 1.9GB, but it has been downloaded several thousand times. What kind of problem are you having downloading it?


----------



## eddie95

ggieseke said:


> It's about 1.9GB, but it has been downloaded several thousand times. What kind of problem are you having downloading it?


hi I got it downloaded , but have problems with errors one says could not extract destination file and another comes in as cannot mount file. I have looked up them on google, but cant seem to get it to work. can you tell me if I'm doing something wrong? thank you eddie


----------



## ggieseke

If I had to guess, I would say that you're out of disk space. The actual image is about 3.4GB.


----------



## Digidash

DRich said:


> Could I please get an image for TCD746320, please?


Hi...
Do you still have a copy of of the OS for the
TCD746320 ...I need help ..I formatted my drive experimenting trying to install Linux/Ubuntu and got nowhere with my project and figure it won' work 
Please any help greatly appreciated 
Paul


----------



## Blaksvn

Hello All,

My TCD746320 has lost all HD menu's and I'm at my wits end so maybe an original image of the HD could help. 

Thanks for your consideration.

Richard


----------



## Blaksvn

THANKS!


----------



## ar99

I am looking for a TCD746320 image also. Could someone please send me one? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

ar99 said:


> I am looking for a TCD746320 image also. Could someone please send me one? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## ar99

Got it. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Brian Avery

I would appreciate one also, thanks...


----------



## ggieseke

Brian Avery said:


> I would appreciate one also, thanks...


Sent.


----------



## zoidberg1

Could I also please get an image for TCD746320? thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

zoidberg1 said:


> Could I also please get an image for TCD746320? thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## dronehim

I'm stuck. I need a Tivo 746320 image. 
We recently had a blackout and all the new recordings on the Tivo stuttered when I played them. The older ones were fine. 
Also it would no longer update failing with an S03 error. I got myself into deeper issues by running Guided Setup and could no longer see the old programs. 
I researched more and ran Kickstart 57 which fails. 
I used an Easeus program on the hard drive and it restored two partitions. Now the Tivo just keeps restarting. I don't care about the old programs.
My plan is to use MSFTools to put a new 746320 image on the drive and see what happens.
Can I get an image?


----------



## ggieseke

dronehim said:


> I'm stuck. I need a Tivo 746320 image.
> We recently had a blackout and all the new recordings on the Tivo stuttered when I played them. The older ones were fine.
> Also it would no longer update failing with an S03 error. I got myself into deeper issues by running Guided Setup and could no longer see the old programs.
> I researched more and ran Kickstart 57 which fails.
> I used an Easeus program on the hard drive and it restored two partitions. Now the Tivo just keeps restarting. I don't care about the old programs.
> My plan is to use MSFTools to put a new 746320 image on the drive and see what happens.
> Can I get an image?


Sent.


----------



## dronehim

Thanks for that quick response! Now I just have to get that .vhd file recognized by MSFTools and copied onto my 'power company disabled disk drive'.
I have an old bootable MSFtools 2.0 CD from years ago when I updated an older Tivo drive to a bigger size. 
I'll let everyone know how things turn out.


----------



## ggieseke

dronehim said:


> Thanks for that quick response! Now I just have to get that .vhd file recognized by MSFTools and copied onto my 'power company disabled disk drive'.
> I have an old bootable MSFtools 2.0 CD from years ago when I updated an older Tivo drive to a bigger size.
> I'll let everyone know how things turn out.


You will need MFSTools 3.2 from the upgrade forum (MFSTools 2.0 doesn't speak Premiere). Most virtual machine software like VMware or VirtualBox will let you attach the VHD file as a drive.

If you're putting the new image on your existing 320GB drive, just use DvrBARS from the upgrade forum and any Windows computer.


----------



## dronehim

Here's how things turned out. I did a restore using DvrBARS. It was easy and fast. Now The Tivo Guided Setup worked. I used DvrBARS to back up that image.
I decided to run kickstart 57. I got the expected green screen and unfortunately missed the result, but it rebooted to the main screen. I don't know if it fixed anything.
I then ran kickstart 54. The first test passed. It had always failed before so that was good. The next tests all failed.
I don't know how much that matters, because we did some recording, and so far the playback has been fine - no hesitation or stuttering. 
For all I know kickstart 54 would have failed like that on the drive even before I had the power surge problem because of the age of the drive.
At least I know that if I run into a problem, I'll just need a cheap new hard drive to restore instead of a questionable used Ebay replacement.


----------



## ggieseke

dronehim said:


> Here's how things turned out. I did a restore using DvrBARS. It was easy and fast. Now The Tivo Guided Setup worked. I used DvrBARS to back up that image.
> I decided to run kickstart 57. I got the expected green screen and unfortunately missed the result, but it rebooted to the main screen. I don't know if it fixed anything.
> I then ran kickstart 54. The first test passed. It had always failed before so that was good. The next tests all failed.
> I don't know how much that matters, because we did some recording, and so far the playback has been fine - no hesitation or stuttering.
> For all I know kickstart 54 would have failed like that on the drive even before I had the power surge problem because of the age of the drive.
> At least I know that if I run into a problem, I'll just need a cheap new hard drive to restore instead of a questionable used Ebay replacement.


KS54 runs at the physical level and takes most of its input from the S.M.A.R.T. track on the drive, so if it fails your drive probably has issues. You would have hook it up to a PC and run the full manufacturer's diagnostics like WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics to be sure. KS57 & KS58 are more of a file system integrity check.

Glad the image worked, and it's always nice to have a fresh backup just in case something bad happens.

Quick question: Did you have to run a Clear & Delete Everything after the restore to get that image working properly? Usually an image from another TiVo requires that step because it's already "married" to the specific motherboard of that TiVo, but the TCF member that sent it to me caught it at the first reboot after a C&DE.


----------



## dronehim

I'm trying to remember if it either went to the main menu which had no shows to watch, or right to Guided Setup.
I had previously removed the cable card and disconnected the tuning adapter. The only thing hooked up to the Tivo was the TV and ethernet connection.
Doing guided setup I said I was using just an antenna to make things as simple as possible.
The Tivo did its thing and came back with no channels found. Then I powered it off, and added the cable card and tuning adapter.
I did another Guided Setup which of course took much longer for a days worth of programming. Then I forced an update to get a weeks worth.
This old Tivo Premiere (2001) is in another room, and is used to record a morning news show once a day that my wife plays while exercising before work. That's it.
As they say, 'happy wife - happy life'. This Tivo, and the Roamio, that carries the real workload, have lifetime subscriptions.


----------



## ggieseke

dronehim said:


> I'm trying to remember if it either went to the main menu which had no shows to watch, or right to Guided Setup.
> I had previously removed the cable card and disconnected the tuning adapter. The only thing hooked up to the Tivo was the TV and ethernet connection.
> Doing guided setup I said I was using just an antenna to make things as simple as possible.
> The Tivo did its thing and came back with no channels found. Then I powered it off, and added the cable card and tuning adapter.
> I did another Guided Setup which of course took much longer for a days worth of programming. Then I forced an update to get a weeks worth.
> This old Tivo Premiere (2001) is in another room, and is used to record a morning news show once a day that my wife plays while exercising before work. That's it.
> As they say, 'happy wife - happy life'. This Tivo, and the Roamio, that carries the real workload, have lifetime subscriptions.


If it records new shows and you can play them it's probably good. Thanks.


----------



## KaCompton

Hi Looking for a tcd746320 image.. thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke

KaCompton said:


> Hi Looking for a tcd746320 image.. thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## jboxman99

Hi, Also looking for a tcd746320 image.. thanks!!


----------



## ggieseke

jboxman99 said:


> Hi, Also looking for a tcd746320 image.. thanks!!


Sent.


----------



## Dobby456

I'm looking for a tcd746320 or tcd746500 image, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke

Dobby456 said:


> I'm looking for a tcd746320 or tcd746500 image, any help would be appreciated.


Sent.


----------



## chud666

I would appreciate an image for my TCD648250B.
Thanks!


----------



## harleyreb

I recently bought an old TCD746320 and it has a few bad spots on the drive. Trying to use JMFS has failed. Can I get an image for this somehow? 
I was hoping to copy the old one to a newer 1TB dasd.


----------



## ggieseke

harleyreb said:


> I recently bought an old TCD746320 and it has a few bad spots on the drive. Trying to use JMFS has failed. Can I get an image for this somehow?
> I was hoping to copy the old one to a newer 1TB dasd.


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

ucla456 said:


> I recently bought an old TCD746320 and it has a few bad spots on the drive. Trying to use JMFS has failed. Can I get an image for this somehow?
> I was hoping to copy the old one to a newer 1TB dasd.


DNR.


Spoiler



(Do Not Reply.) Spammer.


----------



## Hal Schur

Hi Looking for a tcd746320 image. My Tivo just died. Startup screen comes on then black. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ggieseke

Hal Schur said:


> Hi Looking for a tcd746320 image. My Tivo just died. Startup screen comes on then black. Any help would be appreciated


Sent.


----------



## nleavitt

Hi, I have a 746320 premiere with a corrupt HD. Can I please get a copy of the image as well? I also have a bad 75-5--, but I think I can use the 320 image and expand.


----------



## ggieseke

nleavitt said:


> Hi, I have a 746320 premiere with a corrupt HD. Can I please get a copy of the image as well? I also have a bad 75-5--, but I think I can use the 320 image and expand.


Images for both models sent. You can probably get by with Frankensteining a 746 onto a 750, but it's better to stick with the correct image.


----------



## sommz

Hal Schur said:


> Hi Looking for a tcd746320 image. My Tivo just died. Startup screen comes on then black. Any help would be appreciated


My TiVo Premiere recently died, and after replacing the power supply, it appears it's a HD problem. I've ordered a new HD, but it appears from reading the forums i need an image.

Does someone have a copy of a tcd746320 image?

Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## ThAbtO

sommz said:


> My TiVo Premiere recently died, and after replacing the power supply, it appears it's a HD problem. I've ordered a new HD, but it appears from reading the forums i need an image.
> 
> Does someone have a copy of a tcd746320 image?
> 
> Thank you for your help!!!


What is the new drive? Recommended is the WD Red (not Red Pro, 7200+ RPM)


----------



## sommz

ThAbtO said:


> What is the new drive? Recommended is the WD Red (not Red Pro, 7200+ RPM)


I bought a WD 500GB, similar to the existing for a couple bucks while i wait for the next $99 lifetime deal.


----------



## ThAbtO

sommz said:


> I bought a WD 500GB, similar to the existing for a couple bucks while i wait for the next $99 lifetime deal.


The exact model number? It may or may not work on Tivo.


----------



## sommz

ThAbtO said:


> The exact model number? It may or may not work on Tivo.


WD5000AVDS 500GB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s


----------



## ggieseke

sommz said:


> My TiVo Premiere recently died, and after replacing the power supply, it appears it's a HD problem. I've ordered a new HD, but it appears from reading the forums i need an image.
> 
> Does someone have a copy of a tcd746320 image?
> 
> Thank you for your help!!!


Sent.


----------



## sommz

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you!!!


----------



## gregor1

Would someone be so kind to send an image for a tcd746320? After a power outage, I am stuck in a boot loop.

Many Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

gregor1 said:


> Would someone be so kind to send an image for a tcd746320? After a power outage, I am stuck in a boot loop.
> 
> Many Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## mudsick

i guess i'm not the only one with there hard drive dead, it lead a good life. i was wondering if i could also get the image, its a tcd746320.


----------



## ggieseke

mudsick said:


> i guess i'm not the only one with there hard drive dead, it lead a good life. i was wondering if i could also get the image, its a tcd746320.


Sent.


----------



## Homer1313

Do you have an image for a TCD74800?


----------



## ggieseke

Homer1313 said:


> Do you have an image for a TCD74800?


Sent.


----------



## MrHD

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Did you get the image/ Im looking for the same image, can you help?


----------



## ggieseke

MrHD said:


> Did you get the image/ Im looking for the same image, can you help?


What model number are you looking for? This thread about TCD746320 images, but the last few posts have been forTCD748000 images.


----------



## MrHD

im looking for TCD746500. thank you


----------



## joenospam

My Premiere drive also died (not spinning or detected by my PC) - looking for a TCD746500 image. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

joenospam said:


> My Premiere drive also died (not spinning or detected by my PC) - looking for a TCD746500 image. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## kiwin

No real surprise that my TCD746320 HDD drive died after 8 years of service when i went to service the noisy fan. I bought a new WD5000AVDS so should i ask for the 746320 or 746500 image? adva[thanks]nce


----------



## ggieseke

kiwin said:


> No real surprise that my TCD746320 HDD drive died after 8 years of service when i went to service the noisy fan. I bought a new WD5000AVDS so should i ask for the 746320 or 746500 image? adva[thanks]nce


Sent.


----------



## Scase

I to am looking for a TCD746500 image. thank you


----------



## ggieseke

Scase said:


> I to am looking for a TCD746500 image. thank you


Sent.


----------



## cjt-1998

I'm looking for a image for my Tivo Premere (TCD746320), the hard drive died and I had to replace it.


----------



## ggieseke

cjt-1998 said:


> I'm looking for a image for my Tivo Premere (TCD746320), the hard drive died and I had to replace it.


Sent.


----------



## lucho

Looking for backup image for Tivo Premiere TCD746320, I need to replace hard drive. 
Anyone please. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

lucho said:


> Looking for backup image for Tivo Premiere TCD746320, I need to replace hard drive.
> Anyone please. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## Glenn0724

Hi Looking for a tcd746320 backup image file. Hard Drive crashed. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You


----------



## ggieseke

Glenn0724 said:


> Hi Looking for a tcd746320 backup image file. Hard Drive crashed. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You


Sent.


----------



## MungoJerrie

Also in need of a backup image for Tivo Premiere TCD746320.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

MungoJerrie said:


> Also in need of a backup image for Tivo Premiere TCD746320.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## gard12

I also need an image for a TCD746320 with an HDD failure! Thanks for any help


----------



## ggieseke

gard12 said:


> I also need an image for a TCD746320 with an HDD failure! Thanks for any help


Sent.


----------



## Dramaman1031

I too need an image for TCD746320 Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Dramaman1031 said:


> I too need an image for TCD746320 Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## SnoweyFoxx

Could I also get an image for TCD746320? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

SnoweyFoxx said:


> Could I also get an image for TCD746320? Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## beancolion

Looking for an image for TCD746320 with a dead hard drive! Thanks for any help


----------



## ggieseke

beancolion said:


> Looking for an image for TCD746320 with a dead hard drive! Thanks for any help


Sent.


----------



## cwede

Good day. Would greatly appreciate an image for TCD746320. Hard drive stuck in reboot loop. Please and thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

cwede said:


> Good day. Would greatly appreciate an image for TCD746320. Hard drive stuck in reboot loop. Please and thank you.


Sent.


----------



## Big-Art

Help My HDD Died could someone please send me an image for my TCD746320 THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH.


----------



## ggieseke

Big-Art said:


> Help My HDD Died could someone please send me an image for my TCD746320 THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH.


Sent.


----------



## SCOHO83

Hi... If you are still offering images for a TCD746320.....


----------



## ggieseke

SCOHO83 said:


> Hi... If you are still offering images for a TCD746320.....


Sent.


----------



## oneitchyeye

I too am looking for an image for a dead TCD746320 if you can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

oneitchyeye said:


> I too am looking for an image for a dead TCD746320 if you can help me out. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## lporter1

Hi,Would greatly appreciate an image for TCD746320. I had to install the original hard drive and it won't update, I installed a larger Hard drive years ago and it failed and thought putting the original drive in would work but it just keeps looping back to set-up screen. Thanks for the help


----------



## ggieseke

lporter1 said:


> Hi,Would greatly appreciate an image for TCD746320. I had to install the original hard drive and it won't update, I installed a larger Hard drive years ago and it failed and thought putting the original drive in would work but it just keeps looping back to set-up screen. Thanks for the help


Sent.


----------



## Holdefort

I too, would appreciate a TCD746320 image. 
Apparently, my backup copy is too old (20.3). 
TIA.


----------



## ggieseke

Holdefort said:


> I too, would appreciate a TCD746320 image.
> Apparently, my backup copy is too old (20.3).
> TIA.


Sent.


----------



## Holdefort

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Cheers, mate. It worked a treat, all mended now. Again, loads of thanks.


----------



## Dennis Adams

I have a TCD746320 stuck in a reboot loop. I have an image for a tcd750500 that is up to date. If I restore that to a 500gig drive will that work for a TCD746320? If so than I am good to go. Otherwise I need a 320gb image for a tcd746320. Thank You.


----------



## ThAbtO

Dennis Adams said:


> I have a TCD746320 stuck in a reboot loop. I have an image for a tcd750500 that is up to date. If I restore that to a 500gig drive will that work for a TCD746320? If so than I am good to go. Otherwise I need a 320gb image for a tcd746320. Thank You.


You got 2 slightly different models there, a 2 tuner Premiere (746) and a 4 tuner cable only Premiere (750)


----------



## Dennis Adams

I know they are slightly different models. I have read somewhere that sometimes with premieres you can use software from a different model. I was just checking to see if the software image I have will work. Either way I could use a 320 image of a TCD746320. It is looping just like the newer model I have that I fixed with an updated image. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## bw1951

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I have a brand new in the box tcd746320 that I am swapping the HDD into my lifetime premiere. I thought it would be simply plug + play, but it isn't. Apparently, I, too, need an updated image. If someone could send it to me, I would be long time grateful. Thank you bw


----------



## Joe Auriemma

I would also appreciate a 320gb image for a tcd746320


----------



## ggieseke

Joe Auriemma said:


> I would also appreciate a 320gb image for a tcd746320


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

bw1951 said:


> I have a brand new in the box tcd746320 that I am swapping the HDD into my lifetime premiere. I thought it would be simply plug + play, but it isn't. Apparently, I, too, need an updated image. If someone could send it to me, I would be long time grateful. Thank you bw


TCD746320 image sent.

In an earlier post you said that you are trying to repair a "Premiere 4", which usually refers to a 4-tuner model like a TCD750500 or TCD758250. Note that this is not the right image for one of those models and they both require a larger drive than the factory 320GB drive that would have come in a 746.


----------



## Joe Auriemma

Hi all, looking for ideas. Had a bad hard drive. Replaced it with one the same size (320gb WD Green.) The original bad drive had the flashing lights on boot up and errors on the drive from wd diagnostics. I used DVBARS and restored an image (Ggieseke, thanks again!) onto the new drive with no errors from wd disk utility (long) or DVBARS. 

Problem now is that it will not go past the welcome screen and only the green light comes on. The drive is getting power and the 5v and 12v connections measure fine and steady on multimeter (so, I really think power supply is fine.)

Ideas/direction would be appreciated. Meanwhile, I ordered a 500gb drive to try a different disk.


----------



## ggieseke

Joe Auriemma said:


> Hi all, looking for ideas. Had a bad hard drive. Replaced it with one the same size (320gb WD Green.) The original bad drive had the flashing lights on boot up and errors on the drive from wd diagnostics. I used DVBARS and restored an image (Ggieseke, thanks again!) onto the new drive with no errors from wd disk utility (long) or DVBARS.
> 
> Problem now is that it will not go past the welcome screen and only the green light comes on. The drive is getting power and the 5v and 12v connections measure fine and steady on multimeter (so, I really think power supply is fine.)
> 
> Ideas/direction would be appreciated. Meanwhile, I ordered a 500gb drive to try a different disk.


Have you disabled Intellipark on that Green drive with wdidle3?


----------



## David Lopez

I have a TCD746320 that is stuck in "clearing and deleting everything.. this may take up to an hour". I tried doing a factory reset after having issues with cable card. I suspect the HD might be bad, might take out HD and run some tools to repair. I was also thinking of getting a WD Blue drive and replacing the original drive but do I need to get an image? which tool can I use to load an image? DVbars, clonezilla, linux dd ? Where can I get an image for TCD746320


----------



## JoeKustra

That's a known bug. You might try a kickstart first: TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information

If KS57 fails, try KS 76543210.

Also see: Tivo Customer Support Community the bug report is the one in bold type.


----------



## David Lopez

JoeKustra said:


> That's a known bug. You might try a kickstart first: TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
> 
> If KS57 fails, try KS 76543210.
> 
> Also see: Tivo Customer Support Community the bug report is the one in bold type.


Thanks for the tips. I tried KS57 and 76543210 with no luck. Tivo simply boot to "clearing and deleting everything.. this may take up to an hour" No RF adapter, but new batteries in remote. Held down Pause for 10 secs... Tried double clicking..


----------



## ggieseke

David Lopez said:


> I have a TCD746320 that is stuck in "clearing and deleting everything.. this may take up to an hour". I tried doing a factory reset after having issues with cable card. I suspect the HD might be bad, might take out HD and run some tools to repair. I was also thinking of getting a WD Blue drive and replacing the original drive but do I need to get an image? which tool can I use to load an image? DVbars, clonezilla, linux dd ? Where can I get an image for TCD746320


Image sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


----------



## David Lopez

ggieseke said:


> Image sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


Thanks ggieseke. Will try loading the image on a new WD blue 1TB drive.


----------



## Joe Auriemma

ggieseke said:


> Have you disabled Intellipark on that Green drive with wdidle3?


Thanks for response! I erased the drive and then used DvrBARS again. All working great now!


----------



## zangetsu

I am looking for a image for a tivo Premier model TCD746320, original drive died so i can not copy anything to a new hard drive.

thanks !


----------



## ggieseke

zangetsu said:


> I am looking for a image for a tivo Premier model TCD746320, original drive died so i can not copy anything to a new hard drive.
> 
> thanks !


Sent.


----------



## chjones8

bw1951 said:


> I have a brand new in the box tcd746320 that I am swapping the HDD into my lifetime premiere. I thought it would be simply plug + play, but it isn't. Apparently, I, too, need an updated image. If someone could send it to me, I would be long time grateful. Thank you bw


I need to ask a silly question. Earlier this year, I suspected my Premiere HD 46320 was headed to the grave so I requested a system image, which I stored away. Now that the HD has died, I have no idea how to write the image to a new HD. I upgraded HDs in about 5 Tivos around 10 years ago and they are all still running so I guess I need to educate myself. Would someone be so kind as to point me to the proper instructions for using the 46320 image. many thanks. I did try winmfs but that does not recognize the file.


----------



## ThAbtO

WinMFS does not work on anything newer than Series 3.

Tell us what is the full filename of that image.


----------



## Ray62

I'm trying to repair my old Tivo Premier (TCD746320) as a second DVR by replacing the hard drive. Can you send me the appropriate image? I don't have a lifetime account if that matters. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Ray62 said:


> I'm trying to repair my old Tivo Premier (TCD746320) as a second DVR by replacing the hard drive. Can you send me the appropriate image? I don't have a lifetime account if that matters. Thank you in advance.


What size of hard drive do you plan to use?


----------



## Ray62

I purchased an identical WD3200AVVS 320GB drive to be safe but I have access to a 3TB drive if that's an option.


----------



## ggieseke

Ray62 said:


> I purchased an identical WD3200AVVS 320GB drive to be safe but I have access to a 3TB drive if that's an option.


Images for both drives sent.


----------



## Obie713

As with others, the HD in my Model TCD746320, has gone to meet its maker.
I have a spare 1 GB drive I would like to install in it's place. 
I would appreciate a disk image.
Thanks!


----------



## Sammy9997

I too could use some help with my TCD746320. I'm stuck in the Guided Setup loop of torture. Does anyone have a fresh image I can use to get my Premiere back up and running.


----------



## ggieseke

Obie713 said:


> As with others, the HD in my Model TCD746320, has gone to meet its maker.
> I have a spare 1 GB drive I would like to install in it's place.
> I would appreciate a disk image.
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

Sammy9997 said:


> I too could use some help with my TCD746320. I'm stuck in the Guided Setup loop of torture. Does anyone have a fresh image I can use to get my Premiere back up and running.


Sent.


----------



## tarich

First time member, long time follower of this site. I just pulled my older Premiere TCD746320 out of retirement and during the setup process it quits at the loading step and restarts. From reading others issues, it appears I need to pull the drive and attempt to re-image it. ggieseke, can you please send me an image for TCD746320 and also my Premiere XL 748000 that is also having issues? Thank you


----------



## ggieseke

tarich said:


> First time member, long time follower of this site. I just pulled my older Premiere TCD746320 out of retirement and during the setup process it quits at the loading step and restarts. From reading others issues, it appears I need to pull the drive and attempt to re-image it. ggieseke, can you please send me an image for TCD746320 and also my Premiere XL 748000 that is also having issues? Thank you


Sent.


----------



## bsubtle

Hello, I tried to reset my TiVo Premier TDS746320 back to factory defaults and it appears to have been that last straw for the disk. I would really appreciate an image so i can bring her back to life. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

bsubtle said:


> Hello, I tried to reset my TiVo Premier TDS746320 back to factory defaults and it appears to have been that last straw for the disk. I would really appreciate an image so i can bring her back to life.
> Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## AJC58

I'm trying to get my TiVo Premier TDS746320 working again but need that elusive disc image to setup a new drive. Can anyone out there help me please


----------



## ggieseke

AJC58 said:


> I'm trying to get my TiVo Premier TDS746320 working again but need that elusive disc image to setup a new drive. Can anyone out there help me please


Sent.


----------



## AJC58

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Very much appreciated, thank you


----------



## Yolenman

Hi - 

My name is Len.

Like everyone else here, my the hard drive in my 746320 unit has crashed. It get stuck at the wait for tivo to delete everything screen. I've run kickstart 54 - it fails smart testing. I've run kickstart 52 - but no dice.... 

Would appreciate if anyone could kindly share an image for 746320 and/or 746500 - as I have to replace the hard drive anyway.


----------



## JoeKustra

Try KS 57 while waiting. K&DE and CPI&TDL also cause this crash.


----------



## ggieseke

Yolenman said:


> Hi -
> 
> My name is Len.
> 
> Like everyone else here, my the hard drive in my 746320 unit has crashed. It get stuck at the wait for tivo to delete everything screen. I've run kickstart 54 - it fails smart testing. I've run kickstart 52 - but no dice....
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone could kindly share an image for 746320 and/or 746500 - as I have to replace the hard drive anyway.


What size is the new drive that you're going to use?


----------



## Yolenman

JoeKustra said:


> Try KS 57 while waiting. K&DE and CPI&TDL also cause this crash.


Okay - I will carry out the KS 57 code and advise before the end of the weekend. I'm lacking confidence that the drive is in good shape.

Len


----------



## Yolenman

ggieseke said:


> What size is the new drive that you're going to use?


Let me see where KS 57 goes. Then I'll make up my mind on the HD size. My gut is telling me to go with a 500 GB over a 320 - probably a WD Green - unless anyone suggests differently.

Thanks to everyone for the help/suggestions.

Len


----------



## ThAbtO

Yolenman said:


> My gut is telling me to go with a 500 GB over a 320 - probably a WD Green - unless anyone suggests differently.


Premiere can handle up to 8TB (or more). Recommended is the WD Red Plus (model number ending in EFRX mostly). Green is no longer made, sold overpriced, out of warranty, and some settings need to be disabled before it can be used in a Tivo.


----------



## Yolenman

Yolenman said:


> Okay - I will carry out the KS 57 code and advise before the end of the weekend. I'm lacking confidence that the drive is in good shape.
> 
> Len


Well..... it looks like the KS57 code corrected the issue. I thought she was a goner for sure. She's back up and running. Fan is loud as hell, I'll probably lubricate or replace. Thanks to everyone for the help/advise/assistance.

Len


----------



## kmwortel

My 2TB drive in the 746320 died and while I had an old 320GB harddrive it has an image that won't allow me to get past the guided startup. It's been a while since I did anything to replace/reimage the harddrive myself. Can you please give me a step by step on how to reimage the drive? In addition, I have a couple of 2TB Western Digital (Purple) harddrives. Can these be used in a Tivo? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## ThAbtO

kmwortel said:


> My 2TB drive in the 746320 died and while I had an old 320GB harddrive it has an image that won't allow me to get past the guided startup. It's been a while since I did anything to replace/reimage the harddrive myself. Can you please give me a step by step on how to reimage the drive? In addition, I have a couple of 2TB Western Digital (Purple) harddrives. Can these be used in a Tivo? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


Yes, you can use that drive. You just need to wipe it, including all partitions.
You can then use DVRBars (backup/restore) but not expand to the larger size, MFSTools 3.3 will copy and expand to the larger size, but it can take a long time, even overnight to copy/expand. It will do both at the same time.


----------



## ggieseke

kmwortel said:


> My 2TB drive in the 746320 died and while I had an old 320GB harddrive it has an image that won't allow me to get past the guided startup. It's been a while since I did anything to replace/reimage the harddrive myself. Can you please give me a step by step on how to reimage the drive? In addition, I have a couple of 2TB Western Digital (Purple) harddrives. Can these be used in a Tivo? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


I sent you a base image for your 320GB factory drive, and an image that has already been expanded to 2TB with MFS Tools 3.3 for your Purple drive. Use DvrBARS to restore them.


----------



## luckyduo

*Help getting a TCD746320 image too, it stucks at setup， Keeps restarting automatically.

could you share a clean image?

Thanks for your help!
*


----------



## peaston

Hi All, upgrading my TiVos Pre TCD746320 but the image i have is getting stuck in the setup loop.
Is there a newer image that I could get?

Pete


----------



## ggieseke

peaston said:


> Hi All, upgrading my TiVos Pre TCD746320 but the image i have is getting stuck in the setup loop.
> Is there a newer image that I could get?
> 
> Pete


Sent.


----------



## TheNetRipper

My TCD746320 crapped out I need a current image to load to my new drive. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

TheNetRipper said:


> My TCD746320 crapped out I need a current image to load to my new drive. Thanks


Sent.


----------



## jveeh

Hello,

I am looking for an image to restore my TIVO, model #TCD746320. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

jveeh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for an image to restore my TIVO, model #TCD746320. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Dan May

Hi,
I have the dreaded Green screen of Doom on my TCD746320.
ggieseke, can you kindly send me the legendary 758 DvrBARS image so I can put it on my "new" WD Green 2 TB drive and resurrect my old Tivo?
Thank you for helping so many of us w/ our sick Tivos.
Dan


----------



## ggieseke

Dan May said:


> Hi,
> I have the dreaded Green screen of Doom on my TCD746320.
> ggieseke, can you kindly send me the legendary 758 DvrBARS image so I can put it on my "new" WD Green 2 TB drive and resurrect my old Tivo?
> Thank you for helping so many of us w/ our sick Tivos.
> Dan


Sent.


----------



## dot4f

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I have a TCD746320 stuck in setup loop after wiping, with the original factory drive, and lifetime service.
I'm 99.9% sure there is nothing physically wrong with the drive (the Tivo has been in storage for 5+ years).
Is someone willing to share the image with me?


----------



## ggieseke

dot4f said:


> I have a TCD746320 stuck in setup loop after wiping, with the original factory drive, and lifetime service.
> I'm 99.9% sure there is nothing physically wrong with the drive (the Tivo has been in storage for 5+ years).
> Is someone willing to share the image with me?


Sent.


----------



## amphibian3

anyone have a 1.5 terabyte image for a tcd746320?


----------



## ggieseke

amphibian3 said:


> anyone have a 1.5 terabyte image for a tcd746320?


No, but I sent you an image for a 1TB drive. You can expand it the rest of the way with MFS Tools 3.x.


----------



## Coreyb827

I am looking for an image to restore my TIVO, model #TCD746320. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

Coreyb827 said:


> I am looking for an image to restore my TIVO, model #TCD746320. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks


Sent.


----------



## 172pilot

Same here.. Sorry for the double-post.. I see more than one post about this and didnt know if one was monitored more than another. Is there a link someone can send for an image for 756320 ? Thanks in advance.. Trying to recover an old Tivo since my Roamio died in a thunderstorm!


----------



## ggieseke

172pilot said:


> Same here.. Sorry for the double-post.. I see more than one post about this and didnt know if one was monitored more than another. Is there a link someone can send for an image for 756320 ? Thanks in advance.. Trying to recover an old Tivo since my Roamio died in a thunderstorm!


Sent.


----------



## teaffns

ggieseke said:


> Sent.





ggieseke said:


> Sent.


----------



## teaffns

Could someone send me an image for the 746320. I’m having to replace a hard drive. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

teaffns said:


> Could someone send me an image for the 746320. I'm having to replace a hard drive. Thanks


Sent.


----------



## jk09

Can I get an image for a TCD746320 please? My tivo seems to be having hard drive issues and is stuck in a guided setup loop. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

jk09 said:


> Can I get an image for a TCD746320 please? My tivo seems to be having hard drive issues and is stuck in a guided setup loop. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Marc Ludena

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Can I get the same image? Hard drive died today. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

Marc Ludena said:


> Can I get the same image? Hard drive died today. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Marc Ludena

thanks a bunch!


----------



## JCW1970

Could I get that image also? Got a lifetime box off ebay and it hasn't been used since 2013. Stuck in the setup loop. it's on 20.3.7 and will not update. I've tried everything.


----------



## ggieseke

JCW1970 said:


> Could I get that image also? Got a lifetime box off ebay and it hasn't been used since 2013. Stuck in the setup loop. it's on 20.3.7 and will not update. I've tried everything.


Sent.


----------



## JCW1970

Thanks


----------



## NID_Robert_P

Could i get a copy also thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

NID_Robert_P said:


> Could i get a copy also thanks.


You cannot get a copy without the model number.


----------



## NID_Robert_P

TCD746500 has a 2tb in it


----------



## ggieseke

NID_Robert_P said:


> TCD746500 has a 2tb in it


Sent.


----------



## slow mobius

My mother's Series 3 hdd just failed completely and I had to replace it (and upgrade it). It just got stuck on the Waking Up screen. I'd really appreciate an image for TCD652160. Please and thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

slow mobius said:


> I'd really appreciate an image for TCD652160. Please and thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Ky_Shag

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


i need one for TCD746320 DVR Bars


----------



## ggieseke

Ky_Shag said:


> i need one for TCD746320 DVR Bars


Sent.


----------



## Char Aznable

Hello, 
I have a TCD746320 that did not survive a power outage. I removed the drive to see if I could image the OS from the current one to another however found the 320GB drive was failing to spin up. I have been looking around for an image of the OS and came across this site. I would appreciate if anyone has or can point me to an image for the TCD746320. I plan on writing this image to a 2TB drive. 
Thank you,
Char


----------



## ggieseke

Char Aznable said:


> Hello,
> I have a TCD746320 that did not survive a power outage. I removed the drive to see if I could image the OS from the current one to another however found the 320GB drive was failing to spin up. I have been looking around for an image of the OS and came across this site. I would appreciate if anyone has or can point me to an image for the TCD746320. I plan on writing this image to a 2TB drive.
> Thank you,
> Char


Sent.


----------



## paul9988z

Hello, looking for a 1 TB image TCD652160


----------



## ThAbtO

paul9988z said:


> Hello, looking for a 1 TB image TCD652160


Duplicate request


----------



## Tim Brown

Hello,
I have a TCD746320, the hard drive expired, it's dead. I removed the drive to see if I could image the OS from the current one to another however found the 320GB drive failed and is not working. I have been looking around for an image of the OS and came across this site. I would appreciate if anyone has or can point me to an image for the TCD746320.

Thank you,
Tim


----------



## ggieseke

Tim Brown said:


> Hello,
> I have a TCD746320, the hard drive expired, it's dead. I removed the drive to see if I could image the OS from the current one to another however found the 320GB drive failed and is not working. I have been looking around for an image of the OS and came across this site. I would appreciate if anyone has or can point me to an image for the TCD746320.
> 
> Thank you,
> Tim


Sent.


----------



## jparizona

After a recent thunderstorm my Tivo is stuck on the startup screen. Looks like I need to get a clean image for a new hard drive install. Tivo Premiere TCD746320. Your help is much appreciated


----------



## ggieseke

jparizona said:


> After a recent thunderstorm my Tivo is stuck on the startup screen. Looks like I need to get a clean image for a new hard drive install. Tivo Premiere TCD746320. Your help is much appreciated


Sent.


----------



## jparizona

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## KAL99

Looking for an image (and instructions if possible) for Premiere R74632. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

KAL99 said:


> Looking for an image (and instructions if possible) for Premiere R74632. Thank you in advance.


That is not a proper model number, but I gather its TCD746320. Look on the label in the back, next to the power cord.


----------



## KAL99

ThAbtO said:


> That is not a proper model number, but I gather its TCD746320. Look on the label in the back, next to the power cord.


Yes, you’re correct. I pulled that R# from my online TIVO account under my devices listing.


----------



## HOTAIRDAN

Could you also send me the image for the TCD746320? Drive seems to be corrupt.
Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

HOTAIRDAN said:


> Could you also send me the image for the TCD746320? Drive seems to be corrupt.
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## dlmerchant

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I could use a copy of the image for the TCD746320 as well. I'll be writing it to a WD 2TB drive.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Dave


----------



## ggieseke

dlmerchant said:


> I could use a copy of the image for the TCD746320 as well. I'll be writing it to a WD 2TB drive.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Dave


Sent.


----------

